# OMG! Check out Static skating! (Pic)



## tolisamarie (Jan 22, 2018)

This is too adorable!


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 22, 2018)

Okay, I have to admit that's probably the cutest thing I've seen in this game. He usually so grumpy, just look at how happy he is!


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 22, 2018)

Now we're sitting by the bonfire...


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 23, 2018)

I think this is my favorite event so far. I love that they can skate on that ice rink. I wish I could, too!


----------



## Urchinia (Jan 23, 2018)

Too cute


----------



## Gruntilda (Jan 23, 2018)

I noticed he is a spectacular skater too!  Something about that huge tail swirling around lol.  Boots is pretty cute skating too.


----------

